# How to Remove Sap?



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone have any tips how to remove pine tree sap from fur sort of cutting it out? There is a chunk stuck on Ella's foot. It's on both the fur between the paw pads and the pad itself. 

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

could you treat it like gum and try mayonaise?


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Coconut oil Or. Olive oil


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

peanut butter.
Use a hair dryer (low heat) to sort of goo up the sap, than spread in the peanut butter.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, I've been wondering this too.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll try the coconut oil because I have it on hand. Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I heard hand sanitizers work too.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I always use coconut oil  and I live in Southeast GA.... Enough said lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Following, for the future! Thanks!


----------



## GroomerJamie (Jun 15, 2014)

I use this :
Gum, Tar & Sap Remover - Espree - Украина

(not sure why I couldn't find it in English, we order it from our supplier in the USA).


----------

